# Game 38: Spurs vs Washington Wizards - Saturday, January 13, 2006; 7:00 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (26 - 11) vs Washington Wizards (20 - 15)*








vs









*Location:* AT&T Center - San Antonio, TX
*Date:* Saturday - January 13, 2006
*Time:* 7:00 PM CST / 8:00 PM EST / 6:00 PM MST / 5:00 PM PST / 1:00 AM GMT
*TV:* My35
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Robert Horry *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Michael Finley
Brent Barry
Fabricio Oberto
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams

*Injuries*
Francisco Elson - C - Shoulder - Out until at least mid-January

*Wizards Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Brendan Haywood *|* PF - Antawn Jamison *|* SF - Caron Butler *|* SG - DeShawn Stevenson *|* PG - Gilbert Arenas

*Bench*
Antonio Daniels
Etan Thomas
Jarvis Hayes
Calvin Booth
Andray Blatche
Donnell Taylor
Roger Mason
James Lang

*Injuries*
Darius Songaila - PF - Back - I-L. Out until at least late February
Michael Ruffin - PF - Foot - I-L. Out until at least early January​


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Should be a good game..though we usally have a hard time beating them we are at home. im just going to go with a shocker
108 wiz
101 Spurs

hopefully im wrong..


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Timmy and Horry are playing some great interior defense early. I think they have a block a piece and have distracted countless shots. The Wizards have started with some cold shooting.

Washington Wizards - 4
San Antonio Spurs - 16

1st Quarter - 6:07 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We're just destroying them right now. This makes me uneasy because I know I'm going to be pissed off when the Wizards make their counter.

Washington Wizards - 6
San Antonio Spurs - 21

1st Quarter - 2:37 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Just tremendous hustle in the first quarter. The Wizards look slow right now but Arenas is starting to catch fire.

Washington Wizards - 15
San Antonio Spurs - 29

End of 1st Quarter


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Same old story. The Wizards continue to shoot horribly. The Spurs are kinda letting them hang around with all their turnovers.

Washington Wizards - 23
San Antonio Spurs - 35

2nd Quarter - 8:43 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tim beats the shot clock at the buzzer!!!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wizards are shooting 26% from the field. Agent Zero can't break free to hit a shot.

Washington Wizards - 23
San Antonio Spurs - 39

2nd Quarter - 5:51 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Tony gets called for 2 traveling calls and then Robert Horry throws away a pass. Caron Butler gets two offensive rebounds and all of a sudden the Wizards are on an 8-0 run.

Washington Wizards - 33
San Antonio Spurs - 42

2nd Quarter - 2:54 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Caron Butler already has six offensive rebounds. Nuff said.

Washington Wizards - 38
San Antonio Spurs - 44

Halftime


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

What a no-look pass by Duncan to Parker for the easy layup!

Washington Wizards - 43
San Antonio Spurs - 53

3rd Quarter - 7:36 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with the wide open dunk and Eddie Jordan is ejected!

Washington Wizards - 43
San Antonio Spurs - 57

3rd Quarter - 5:21 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs end the quarter well. I forgot to mention earlier that Matt Bonner left the game earlier injured. He was going up for a rebound and came down on his right foot. It didn't look too bad but we'll have to wait until after the game to find out more. Hopefully it's not too serious because he has been a real stud off the bench.

Washington Wizards - 54
San Antonio Spurs - 69

End of 3rd Quarter


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs are trying to do their best Wizards impersonation with the way they are throwing up bricks left and right. 40% shooting on the night now.

Washington Wizards - 62
San Antonio Spurs - 71

4th Quarter - 9:00 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Update on Bonner: Torn left MCL. He is going to have an MRI on Sunday and is expected to miss 2-6 weeks.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Manu with back-to-back three pointers!!!!!!

Washington Wizards - 67
San Antonio Spurs - 81

4th Quarter - 6:03 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Best defensive game of the year for sure. Only negative of the night is that Bonner is now injured, expected to miss 2-6 weeks. The Spurs are going to have to rely on Old Man Horry even more now.

Washington Wizards - 80
San Antonio Spurs - 93

Final


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great win, good defence.


LineOFire said:


> What a no-look pass by Duncan to Parker for the easy layup!


That was sweet!

P.S. I have no clue why I'm posting in the Spurs board, but I watched bits of the game and saw some great stuff.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> *Great win, good defence.*
> 
> *That was sweet!
> 
> P.S. I have no clue why I'm posting in the Spurs board, but I watched bits of the game and saw some great stuff.*


We always appreciate any input so thanks for posting. That pass was Steve Nash-like.:biggrin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*I pity anyone who has to play you if you keep up that defence, will be hard to break down if it continues like that.

Just a quick question, do you not get many Spurs fans here or something? I don't see many threads that make 2 pages?*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> *I pity anyone who has to play you if you keep up that defence, will be hard to break down if it continues like that.
> 
> Just a quick question, do you not get many Spurs fans here or something? I don't see many threads that make 2 pages?*


nope theres not to many spur fans here.

but yes our defense in the last two games have been great..havent seen this great of a preformance since 05.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess I'll be here helping you guys post then, I love watching the Spurs play, but I'm so annoyed with them at the moment, on my friends NBA Live 07 it's virtually impossible to get Duncan to be traded to me, it's so annoying!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

how are the spurs 26-11 which such terrible bench? Does duncan and ginobli play all 48?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the bench isnt really that bad. barry, udrih, and finley are all good bench players. and you have horry, elson, and oberto, 2 of whom come off the bench when they are all healthy.


----------

